# Barça / Barna (Barcelona)



## miklo3600

*A este Barça nadie le tose*

¿Os puedo pedir una explicación de esta frase? La encontré en la portada de Yahoo España.  

La “ç” en “Barça”, ¿ está escrito así porque proviene de catalán? ¿Conserva el ceceo en su pronunciación?

Saludos y espero vuestros consejos


----------



## galio

Por respetar la grafía catalana, que sepa. También, aunque más infrecuente, lo he visto escrito "Barsa" (y así se pronuncia).


----------



## Malala

En catalán no existe el sonido "z". Por eso, se pronuncia Barsa.

Felices fiestas.


----------



## Pardillo Complex

La Ç existe tanto en catalán como en valenciano y la verás en otras palabras (plaça, braços...) siempre sonando como una "s" simple. Ellos la llaman "la C rota" (c trencada).

Por cierto que solo la usan ante *a* y *o. *Ante las demás vocales usan una *c* normal, tambien sonando *s* porque carecen por completo del sonido castellano *Z*.


----------



## Malala

Claro, si no le pusieran la cedilla, se pronunciaría Bar*k*a. Al carecer del sonido "z", los catalanes cuando dicen al nombre completo de la ciudad, pronuncian Bar*s*elona.


----------



## Pardillo Complex

Efectivamente. Ese es el quid de la cuestión. De hecho, mucha gente aquí en Madrid (como sabrás, hay un pique histórico entre sus respectivos equipos de fútbol) se pregunta desde la ignorancia por qué los catalanes llaman a su equipo Barsa pero lo escriben Barca (Bar*k*a).

Espero haberte ayudado. Un saludo.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Sigue las reglas ortográficas catalanas. En catalán, Barcelona se escribe casualmente igual que en castellano, pero la pronunciación es distinta: en castellano la *c* se pronuncia como en el castellano del norte de España, pero en catalán se pronuncia commo la *z* de _zoo_ en inglés (que es distinta a la *s *de _sol_ en castellano) y la *e* se pronuncia como una schua. 

*Barça* es una palabra familiar que no se utiliza para acortar el nombre de la ciudad (nadie dice, por ejemplo, "soy de Barça" sino "soy de Barcelona") sino el nombre del club deportivo (Futbol Club Barcelona), que no sé en que lengua representa que está pero supongo que hoy es catalán. 

Primero oralmente nos comemos lo de "Futbol Club", luego acortamos "Barcelona". Al escribirlo, la *ç* se pone siguiendo las normas catalanas (una *s *no las seguiría) para que no se tenga que pronunciar "barka" sino "barsa", la *ç* como la *s* de sol.

Si quieres puedes preguntar por más detalles, en castellano o en inglés, no hace falta que preguntes en catalán si no sabes, en el subforo de catalán, donde te responderán con mucho gusto.

_Visca el Barça !_


----------



## Jellby

chics said:


> *Barça* es una palabra familiar que no se utiliza para acortar el nombre de la ciudad (nadie dice, por ejemplo, "soy de Barça" sino "soy de Barcelona").



Para la ciudad se usa "Barna", ¿no?


----------



## Xiroi

Eso mismo iba a preguntar yo, Jellby, 

Además he visto que hay gente usa por escrito la abreviatura BCN, pero no para referirse al aeropuerto, sino a la ciudad. ¿Es habitual? ¿Se usa de alguna manera en el lenguaje hablado? 

Aúpa Atleti (lentos pero seguros)


----------



## Pinairun

Jellby said:


> Para la ciudad se usa "Barna", ¿no?


 

_Barna._ es la abreviatura correspondiente a Barcelona (ciudad de España), y aparece en la lista de abreviaturas del Apéndice 2 del DPD.

Saludos


----------



## fabiog_1981

miklo3600 said:


> *A este Barça nadie le tose*
> 
> ¿Os puedo pedir una explicación de esta frase? La encontré en la portada de Yahoo España.
> 
> La “ç” en “Barça”, ¿ está escrito así porque proviene de catalán? ¿Conserva el ceceo en su pronunciación?
> 
> Saludos y espero vuestros consejos


 
Una precisación... distinguir "casa" de "caza" o "ves" de "vez" no es cecear.
El ceceo es otra cosa.


----------



## miklo3600

Hola amigos:

Creo que sí un barcelonés pronuciaría “Barcelona” con ceceo. Un sudaméricano lo pronuciaría con “seseo”. 
Y eso era mi pregunata, si la cedilla conservería el ceceo en la pronuciación en catalán

¿Pero me podríais comprobar si tengo correctos mis términos?

Gracias por toda la ayuda…Saludos


----------



## Xiroi

No Miklo, puedes buscar varios hilos antiguos. Ceceo es pronunciar la s con un sonido de c/z (el sonido de Z de España). Sería decir "zeñora" en vez de señora y se da en algunas zonas de España, sobre todo rurales. Pronunciar la c/z con sonido de c/z es sencillamente pronunciarlo como se hace de manera correcta en el castellano de la mayor parte de España, no hay un nombre especial para eso, como tampoco lo hay para pronunciar la l correctamente.

Sesear es pronunciar la c/z como s y se da en algunas zonas de España además de en toda América. No sé si hay zonas ceceantes en América, pero me suena haber visto algún hilo al respecto.


----------



## chics

Pinairun said:


> Para la ciudad se usa "Barna", ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> _Barna._ es la abreviatura correspondiente a Barcelona (ciudad de España), y aparece en la lista de abreviaturas del Apéndice 2 del DPD.
Click to expand...

No sabía que estuviera en el DPD...
Yo *Barna* sólo lo conozco como la abreviatura que usan los trenes de cercanías para la ciudad de Barcelona. De ahí que algunas personas de la periferia de la ciudad se refieran a ella en el lenguaje oral, a veces, también como "Barna". 

Para la mayoría de barceloneses (de la misma ciudad, no sólo del área metropolitana o de la provincia) eso es jerga de gente de fuera, precisamente y algunos incluso lo consideran _chungo, _más propio de gente como el personaje de El Nen de Castefa ("Castefa" es Castelldefels, para la gente que vive por aquí cerca). Bueno, no es bonito decirlo pero es así, para los barceloneses pijines y modernos decir "Barna" es cateto, vulgar y de barriobajeros o "de pueblo".

La ciudad de Barcelona intenta desde hace tiempo ser una marca de diseño y de modernidad. Muchos barceloneses de la ciudad misma (no de fuera) y sobretodo los que van más de guays, modernos, intelectuales, etc. utilizan desde hace mucho tiempo *Bcn *o *BCN* como abreviación para "Barcelona" (la ciudad, no el equipo de fútbol). Es la opción que utiliza el ayuntamiento, el aeropuerto, la mayoría de transportes municipales, publicaciones y diarios como el Periódico de Cataluña, La Vanguardia y todos los locales, todos los sectores más o menos culturales (todo lo que haga referencia a teatros, museos, etc.), de moda,... enfin, como decía, que yo sepa todos excepto los trenes de cercanías, para no romper su imagen de trenes del terror. 

Tendremos que pedir a Hereu (el alcalde) que hable con los del DPD...


----------



## Mangato

Xiroi said:


> Eso mismo iba a preguntar yo, Jellby,
> 
> Además he visto que hay gente usa por escrito la abreviatura BCN, pero no para referirse al aeropuerto, sino a la ciudad. ¿Es habitual? ¿Se usa de alguna manera en el lenguaje hablado?
> 
> Aúpa Atleti (lentos pero seguros)


 
BCN son las siglas IATA que identifican en este caso aeropuerto del Prat y Ciudad.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Cabe recordar que la olvidada y vilipendiada cedilla es una letra  originalmente castellana, cuya grafía fue tomada del visigótico, y  que cumplió un papel importantísimo en la evolución del castellano.


----------



## Xiroi

Mangato said:


> BCN son las siglas IATA que identifican en este caso aeropuerto del Prat y Ciudad.


Lamento que mi pregunta a los catalanes no fuera lo suficientemente clara. La repito incluyendo lo que daba por sobreentendido

Además he visto que hay gente (_que no usa los códigos de IATA_) usa por escrito (_en contextos que nada tienen que ver con la aviación comercial_) la abreviatura BCN (q_ue cualquiera que haya viajado mínimamente en este país sabe que es la de ése aeropuerto_), pero no para referirse al aeropuerto, sino a la ciudad (_fuera de contextos que justifiquen el uso de códigos IATA, como por ejemplo al escribir una dirección_). ¿Es habitual (_que la gente lo use en otros contextos_)? ¿Se usa de alguna manera en el lenguaje hablado? 

Gracias por la explicación, Chics.


----------



## geego

Sobre _Barna _y _BCN_, la historia viene a ser:

Durante la década de 1980, se puso de moda referirse a Barcelona con el hipocorístico _Barna _(quedaba "guay"). Sin embargo, hoy en día la moda ha pasado y decir Barna es propio de dos grupos sociales: o barriobajeros o muy pijos _(O sea, tía, que este finde bajamos a Baaarnaa...)_.

Para acortar un texto, en lenguaje periodístico, se usa _BCN_. En un mapa o plano, se puede escribir _Barna._ (con el punto) como abreviatura. Y a todo esto, la gente de Barcelona se refiere a su ciudad por el nombre completo: Barcelona, sin buscar sobrenombres.

Sobre cuán habitual es _BCN_, te remito a El Periódico, que tranquilamente lo utiliza en sus titulares tres o cuatro veces cada día. Estos tres artículos son de *hoy*:
http://www.elperiodico.com/default....ioma=CAS&idnoticia_PK=573183&idseccio_PK=1006
http://www.elperiodico.com/default....ioma=CAS&idnoticia_PK=573222&idseccio_PK=1022
http://www.elperiodico.com/default....ioma=CAS&idnoticia_PK=573291&idseccio_PK=1022


----------



## Xiroi

Gracias por la explicación tan detallada Geego. Lo que me sorprende es que Barna sea al mismo tiempo pijo y barriobajero, no suele compartirse el uso de giros en grupos sociales tan alejados y que por lo general huyen de los usos del otro.


----------



## lady jekyll

chics said:


> No sabía que estuviera en el DPD...
> Yo *Barna* sólo lo conozco como la abreviatura que usan los trenes de cercanías para la ciudad de Barcelona. De ahí que algunas personas de la periferia de la ciudad se refieran a ella en el lenguaje oral, a veces, también como "Barna".
> 
> Para la mayoría de barceloneses (de la misma ciudad, no sólo del área metropolitana o de la provincia) eso es jerga de gente de fuera, precisamente y algunos incluso lo consideran _chungo, _más propio de gente como el personaje de El Nen de Castefa ("Castefa" es Castelldefels, para la gente que vive por aquí cerca). Bueno, no es bonito decirlo pero es así, para los barceloneses pijines y modernos decir "Barna" es cateto, vulgar y de barriobajeros o "de pueblo".
> 
> La ciudad de Barcelona intenta desde hace tiempo ser una marca de diseño y de modernidad. Muchos barceloneses de la ciudad misma (no de fuera) y sobretodo los que van más de guays, modernos, intelectuales, etc. utilizan desde hace mucho tiempo *Bcn *o *BCN* como abreviación para "Barcelona" (la ciudad, no el equipo de fútbol). Es la opción que utiliza el ayuntamiento, el aeropuerto, la mayoría de transportes municipales, publicaciones y diarios como el Periódico de Cataluña, La Vanguardia y todos los locales, todos los sectores más o menos culturales (todo lo que haga referencia a teatros, museos, etc.), de moda,... enfin, como decía, que yo sepa todos excepto los trenes de cercanías, para no romper su imagen de trenes del terror.
> 
> Tendremos que pedir a Hereu (el alcalde) que hable con los del DPD...



Hola, chics:
Según mi experiencia, en Barna se emplea Barna para abreviar en las conversaciones, por comodidad. Barcelona es demasiado laaargo. ("No, no voy a estar en Barna este fin de semana", por ejemplo. ¿Para qué matarse?)
Es muy habitual, no hay que ser por ello ni barriobajero ni pijo ni nada por el estilo. No conozco a nadie de mi entorno barcelonés que utilice constantemente "Barcelona". Depende de la conversación y el contexto, naturalmente.
Por el contrario, BCN es la abreviatura que se emplea en su forma escrita.

Saludetes.


----------



## chics

Xiroi said:


> Lamento que mi pregunta a los catalanes no fuera lo suficientemente clara. La repito incluyendo lo que daba por sobreentendido
> 
> Además he visto que hay gente (_que no usa los códigos de IATA_) usa por escrito (_en contextos que nada tienen que ver con la aviación comercial_) la abreviatura BCN (q_ue cualquiera que haya viajado mínimamente en este país sabe que es la de ése aeropuerto_), pero no para referirse al aeropuerto, sino a la ciudad (_fuera de contextos que justifiquen el uso de códigos IATA, como por ejemplo al escribir una dirección_). ¿Es habitual (_que la gente lo use en otros contextos_)? ¿Se usa de alguna manera en el lenguaje hablado?
> 
> Gracias por la explicación, Chics.


Hola Xiroi.
BCN, o también Bcn, que no sigue ninguna norma, se usan muy habitualmente por escrito en contextos que no tienen nada que ver con los códigos IATA, y definitivamente más que Barna. al menos en mi entorno y en lo que yo veo. En planos, mapas y esquemas yo veo "Barcelona", "BCN", "Bcn" y muchísimo menos, pero supongo que es posible, "Barna.".

Oralmente en cambio la gente de Barcelona suele decir "Barcelona" con todas sus letras, ya que para formas cortas tenemos recursos como "aquí" . 

La forma "Barna." no es para nada pija y en mi entorno se intenta evitar siempre en conferencias, presentaciones, planos, etc. por cuestión de imagen precisamente. Sí hay gente que utiliza "Barna." oralmente (y no es todo el mundo) pero como decía se trata principalmente de gente de fuera de la ciudad, aunque sean de ddentro del área metropolitana de Barcelona. En general, menos para la gente que lo usa, los barceloneses lo asociamos con el leguaje vulgar de la calle, cholo, quillo, barriobajero, etc. Conozco un montón de gente que en una conversación plagada de esas palabras que os gustan no utiliza jamás "Barna." sino "Barcelona", a no ser que esté imitando a algún personajillo en particular.

Hay que decir que ni todos los municipios del extrarradio son más humildes que los barrios de Barcelona ni que ni siquiera actualmente son, digamos, "barrios bajos", pero algunos sí eran antes barrios de inmigrantes, y luego hay eso del orgullo de los que son de la ciudad misma, etc. Decir "Barna." es chabacano, charnego, quillo... y el origen de los significados aquí de estas palabras es parecido, os parecerá racista, clasista, injusto o lo que sea, pero es así.

Un madrileño que usa "Barna." o que crea que los "verdaderos" barceloneses usan "Barna."... buf, ya sabeis la rivalidad que hay entre las dos ciudades ¿no? supongo que se puede interpretar como que el madrileño sólo conoce a cholos de por aquí, o ni siquiera de por aquí, pero en general lo mínimo que denota es ignorancia y falta de respeto.

Por supuesto los que usan _Barna._ no lo ven como algo feo.

Ya sabía yo que esto traería polémica...

Feliz _Sant Esteve_ a todos.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

En mi familia siempre usamos Barna (vivimos en el centro).

¡Feliz San Esteve!


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola de nuevo, Chics:

  Sólo quisiera añadir que soy catalana, aunque residente en Madrid. Lo digo por si tu alusión a los madrileños iba a por mi comentario anterior. 

  En realidad, en Madrid, la gran mayoría desconoce que entre los barceloneses se use  el término Barna (a no ser que conozcan a algún catalán o hayan viajado a la Ciudad Condal). Y quien conoce "Barna" no asocia que su uso tenga que ver con que el hablante es o no un "verdadero" barcelonés (me parece una interpretación tuya un tanto extraña...). Asimismo, me parece fuera de lugar que en este sentido emplees calificativos como "ignorante" y "falta de respeto".

  (En cuanto a las "rivalidades entre ciudades" te puedo asegurar que la rivalidad sólo existe en Barcelona, no en Madrid como quieren hacer creer los medios de comunicación catalanes. Pero esto ya es un tema aparte.)

   Y por último, insisto en que NO solo los cholos utilizan "Barna". La gente de clase alta y media también la emplean. Y precisamente se usa bastante en Barcelona capital, y siempre con sentido positivo. Tampoco se considera vulgar.

  En definitiva, según mi experiencia y la gente de mi entorno catalán, el uso de "Barna" está muy extendido a nivel oral, independientemente del lugar de procedencia del hablante (extrarradios, centro...). 

¡Que "Barna" te parezca "feo" no implica que no se use!

Y no pretendo entrar en ningún tipo de polémica...

Saludos.


----------



## Xiroi

Gracias de nuevo por vuestras explicaciones, Chics y Lady Jekyll. Si con la primera ya me di por satisfecha os agradezco mucho que os hayáis tomado la molestia de profundizar. 

(Chics, esa aclaración a mi pregunta original no era para ti, pues ya habías contestado con toda claridad).


----------



## L4ut4r0

miklo3600 said:


> ¿Conserva el ceceo en su pronunciación?





Xiroi said:


> Pronunciar la c/z con sonido de c/z es sencillamente pronunciarlo como se hace de manera correcta en el castellano de la mayor parte de España, no hay un nombre especial para eso, como tampoco lo hay para pronunciar la l correctamente.



Fuera de España se le dice “ceceo español” o “ceceo ibérico” a lo que los lingüistas denominan “distinción s-z”. 



			
				Jorge Luis Borges en “Guayaquil” said:
			
		

> Hablaba con incorrección y fluidez; el perceptible acento alemán convivía con un ceceo español.





			
				Jorge Luis Borges en “Las previsiones de Sangiácomo” said:
			
		

> Su fresca voz italiana, exornada por el ceceo ibérico, resonó gallarda y dogmática.


----------



## Cecilio

Lo de "ceceo español" me suena a traducción directa de la expresión inglesa "Castilian lisp", un tema del que se ha tratado profusamente en WR, por ejemplo aquí. Está claro que referirse a ese tipo de pronunciación, típica de la mayor parte de España, como "ceceo" es un verdadero disparate. El ceceo es otra cosa: una pronunciación propia de algunas zonas de Andalucía.

Por lo demás, decir que cuando vivía en Barcelona oía a menudo lo de "Barna", aunque se dice preferentemente "Barcelona". De todas maneras, es lógico que para referirse a una ciudad con nombre largo se utilicen diminutivos o siglas. También para el equipo de fútbol, conocido universalmente como "Barça". Lo de "BCN" suena muy pijo en algunos contextos pero resulta muy útil cuando se escriben mensajes de móbil.


----------



## Argónida

L4ut4r0 said:


> Fuera de España se le dice “ceceo español” o “ceceo ibérico” a lo que los lingüistas denominan “distinción s-z”.


 
¿Y entonces cómo le decís al verdadero ceceo, es decir, a pronunciar como "z" tanto la "c" como la "s"?


----------



## Xiroi

L4ut4r0 said:


> Fuera de España se le dice “ceceo español” o “ceceo ibérico” a lo que los lingüistas denominan “distinción s-z”.


¿Podrías explicar esto un poco más?. ¿Podrías aportar bibliografía sobre el tema? Me refiero a textos sobre fonética, por ejemplo. Si en español sesear es usar sólo el sonido s y cecear usar sólo el sonido θ no parece tener mucho sentido hablar de "ceceo español" como término aceptable. Si te refieres al "Castillian lisp" es un término inglés y que no es lo mismo que ceceo como ya han dicho más arriba. 

Cecear es, repito, pronunciar la s como θ., no la z con θ.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Argónida said:


> ¿Y entonces cómo le decís al verdadero ceceo, es decir, a pronunciar como "z" tanto la "c" como la "s"?



Ceceo y ceceo español es como león y león marino. El "verdadero" no tiene apellido.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Xiroi said:


> ¿Podrías explicar esto un poco más?. ¿Podrías aportar bibliografía sobre el tema? Me refiero a textos sobre fonética, por ejemplo. Si en español sesear es usar sólo el sonido s y cecear usar sólo el sonido θ no parece tener mucho sentido hablar de "ceceo español" como término aceptable.



Lástima que Borges esté muerto, porque a él le tendríamos que decir que el término es inaceptable. 

También a Diego Galán, que en El puñetero «ceceo» usa la palabra sin ni siquiera indicar el apellido “español”.

Con respecto a los textos de fonética, dije explícitamente que los lingüistas hablan de “distinción s-z”.

Si araña es un arácnido, no tiene mucho sentido hablar de “araña de mar” como término aceptable para denominar a un cangrejo marino. Si aurora es la luz antes del amanecer no tiene mucho sentido hablar de “aurora boreal” como término aceptable para denominar a un fenómeno luminoso que se produce en otros momentos. Si tensión es la acción que producen ciertas fuerzas, no tiene mucho sentido hablar de “tensión eléctrica” como término aceptable para denominar al voltaje.

En resumen, la pregunta inicial habría tenido más sentido si hubiera dicho ¿Barça conserva el sonido θ en su pronunciación?


----------



## L4ut4r0

Cecilio said:


> Lo de "ceceo español" me suena a traducción directa de la expresión inglesa "Castilian lisp"



No creo que Borges haya necesitado ayuda de los angloparlantes para generar a partir de ceceo andaluz y seseo americano el término ceceo español.



Cecilio said:


> Está claro que referirse a ese tipo de pronunciación, típica de la mayor parte de España, como "ceceo" es un verdadero disparate.


De acuerdo. También es un disparate decirle ratón ciego (murciélago) a un quiróptero. Quizás a Borges no le dieron el Nobel por su afición a los disparates.


----------



## Jellby

Argónida said:


> ¿Y entonces cómo le decís al verdadero ceceo, es decir, a pronunciar como "z" tanto la "c" como la "s"?



Lo curioso es que, como sesean, al ceceo le dicen "seseo" 

Que no se me ofenda nadie, que esto lo digo con mi mejor intención. Por otra parte, no tengo nada en contra del término "ceceo español", todo lo que hace falta es saber de qué estamos hablando, y no confundir un tipo de ceceo con otro.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Jellby said:


> Lo curioso es que, como sesean, al ceceo le dicen "seseo"



Así es. Incluso se ve escrito "seseo español" para referirse a la distinción s-θ.

Lo ideal sería ponerse de acuerdo en palabras nuevas como sigmatismo, zetacismo y distinción. Lástima que sigmatismo y zetacismo se usan para defectos de dicción.


----------



## Cecilio

L4, mencionas el nombre de Borges como si se tratara de una autoridad en lingüística. ¿Qué quieres que te diga? Nadie es perfecto. Por lo demás, me importa bastante poco lo que pudiera decir Borges al respecto, aunque habría que comentar, cómo no, la vasta influencia que tuvo lo anglosajón en su vida y obra. Tal vez por ahí venga lo del "Castilian lisp". ¿Quién sabe? HAbría que preguntárselo a los expertos.

Es cierto que los términos "seseo" y "ceceo", tal como se utilizan en España, son bastante "hispano-céntricos". La forma habitual en España, es decir, la distinción entre [s] y [θ] se toma como el punto de referencia, sin nombre particular, y se aplican los términos "seseo" y "ceceo" para las variantes donde no se hace esa distinción, en un sentido u otro. Visto desde América, donde todo el mundo sesea, los dialectos de España podrían considerarse en general ceceantes, ya que aparece ese sonido, pero eso es una generalización que impide distinguir el verdadero ceceo (propio de algunas zonas de Andalucía) de lo que no lo es (la distinción entre [s] y [θ]). 

Volviendo a lo "Barça", como ya se ha comentado, aquí no tiene nada que ver el sonido [θ], ya que se trata de una palabra catalana, donde no existe ese sonido.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Cecilio said:


> L4, mencionas el nombre de Borges como si se tratara de una autoridad en lingüística.


Lo mencioné como una autoridad no lingüística. En el mismo mensaje dije que los lingüistas usan el término distinción s-z (o distinción s-θ), por lo que malamente podría pensar que Borges (el cuentista, según mis citas) es una autoridad lingüística.


----------



## Xiroi

L4ut4r0 said:


> Lástima que Borges esté muerto, porque a él le tendríamos que decir que el término es inaceptable.


También Juan Ramón Jiménez decidió cambiar el uso de la g y la j, no por eso nadie le ha seguido el ejemplo. Además, quizá el señor que describía Forges era de origen malagueño y ceceaba.


L4ut4r0 said:


> No creo que Borges haya necesitado ayuda de los angloparlantes para generar a partir de ceceo andaluz y seseo americano el término ceceo español..


Tengamos en cuenta que el "seseo americano"no es precisamente un término muy ortodoxo. En Andalucía se sesea y es ese seseo el que se "exportó" al otro continente. Ni se exportó el ceceo, ni se exportó la pronunciación de la z.



L4ut4r0 said:


> Así es. Incluso se ve escrito "seseo español" para referirse a la distinción s-θ.


¿Y qué autoridad intelectual se puede dar a quien defienda ese término si ni siquiera sabe escribir?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DRAE:

 sesear.
1. intr. Pronunciar la z, o la c ante e o i, como s. Es uso general en Andalucía, Canarias y otras regiones españolas, y en América.

cecear1.
1. intr. Pronunciar la s con articulación igual o semejante a la de la c ante e o i, o a la de la z. Es propio de algunas zonas del sur de la Península Ibérica y su difusión en América es muy limitada.

Para lo que no existe un término, al parecer (y en mi opinión debería de existir), es para la manera "correcta" de pronunciar la s, la c y la z. (Correcta según la RAE, que en sus definiciones supone que la s y la c y la z se deben pronunciar de diferente manera).


----------



## Xiroi

Correcta para la manera castellana de pronunciar español, sin que por eso se conisderen incorrectas otras variedades. Todo lo demás es buscar los tres pies al gato. Es evidente que todas las variedades tienen pronunciaciones correctas e incorrectas.

¿Debería existir un término para eso? ¿Existe acaso un término para la pronunciacion correcta de la r o la m? Sin embargo hay personas que pronuncian la r como g (gangosos se les llama en España) o como l, o la m final como n. No creo que haya necesidad de un término para definir la pronunciación correcta de un sonido en una variedad concreta. Y repito, sin que eso implique incorrección en el seseo.


----------



## Cecilio

Xiroi said:


> Es evidente que todas las variedades tienen pronunciaciones correctas e incorrectas.



Yo no lo veo tan evidente. Yo substituiría la palabra "correcta" por "estándar", que es un término más adecuado.


----------



## Xiroi

Será muy adecuado, pero cuando un niño no puede pronunciar la r se le suele mandar a un logopeda, no se dice que no pronuncia de manera estándar. Diré entonces que en todas las variedades se dan pronunciaciones que no se consideran que se ajustan a la norma. Cuando con el paso de los siglos se convierte en estándar, es lógico que mantenga ese nombre como diferenciación de la pronunciación original de la que surgieron.


----------



## Cecilio

Una cosa es que una persona tenga un 'defecto' de dicción por cuestiones fisiológicas, como el caso de le 'r' que mencionas, y otra cosa es el concepto de "correcto" o "incorrecto" aplicado a la pronunciación de determinados grupos dentro de una comunidad lingüística, que es a lo que me refería yo. Curiosamente, tanto en un caso como en otro funcionan mecanismos sociales que 'catalogan' a los individuos y crean prejuicios. Pero ya se sabe, todos vivimos en sociedad y ese tipo de fenómenos parecen ineludibles.


----------



## Xiroi

Sí, claro, mi ejemplo era un poco extremo, pero como tampoco hay mucha variedad en las pronunciaciones en español fuera de s/z (más o menos todos decimos el resto casi igual) me he ido a un ejemplo que por similitud me parecía podía ilustrar lo que quería decir, pero veo que da más pie a confusión. 

Por supuesto que en ningún momento queria dar a entender que el seseo es un defecto de dicción, quería decir que igual que hay nombres para los defectos de dicción pero no los hay para las pronunciaciones correctas, tampoco me parece necesario un nombre para definir una pronunciación "estándar" o llámalo equis a partir de la cual derivaron otras diferentes (seseo, ceceo).

Y en ningún momento estoy hablando de registros bajos o altos o propios de tal o cual grupo social.

Y ahora que caigo... ¿esto no iba de Barna/BCN/Barça?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo que trato de decir es que lo que es estándar en algunos lugares (España) no lo es en otros (el resto del mundo hispanoparlante).


----------



## Xiroi

Eso está claro, por eso se habla de pronunciacion estándar castellana o como quiera expresarse. Como era la pronunciacion original las variaciones tienen diferentes nombres según han ido surgiendo a partir de la variedad de referencia original.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que la forma estándar del español de Castilla se llama distinción. ¿Es así? Supongo que también se puede aplicar a quienes distinguen la y de la ll y la b de la v, sea correcto o no.


----------



## Cecilio

Xiroi said:


> Eso está claro, por eso se habla de pronunciacion estándar castellana o como quiera expresarse. Como era la pronunciacion original las variaciones tienen diferentes nombres según han ido surgiendo a partir de la variedad de referencia original.



Entendiendo "variedad de referencia original" no la pronunciación estándar actual del español de España, sino la de hace varios siglos, cuando se llevó el español a América. Estos detalles hay que tenerlos en cuenta.


----------



## Xiroi

ToñoTorreón said:


> Creo que la forma estándar del español de Castilla se llama distinción. ¿Es así? Supongo que también se puede aplicar a quienes distinguen la y de la ll y la b de la v, sea correcto o no.


No es lo mismo, la y y la ll aún tienen sonidos separados en algunos lugares. El caso de la b/v es diferente tambiíén, pero sí podríamos hablar de la b ante m o principio de frase o dentro de la cadena hablada, no hay un nombre concreto para eso, sino una descripción fonética.



Cecilio said:


> Entendiendo "variedad de referencia original" no la pronunciación estándar actual del español de España, sino la de hace varios siglos, cuando se llevó el español a América. Estos detalles hay que tenerlos en cuenta.


Creo que ya entramos en honduras que me superan. Lo que sí parece estar claro es que el seseo de América tiene su origen en los colonizadores andaluces, no es una variedad que se creó allí, así que el punto de referencia sería la pronunciación castellana frente a la andaluza seseante, que fue anterior al seseo en el otro lado del Atlántico.


----------



## belén

Dado que el hilo se ha desvariado bastante de la pregunta original y es muy difícil separar los temas ya que está todo mezclado, hemos decidido cerrarlo.

Miklo, si consideras que tu duda no ha sido del todo aclarada (aunque creo que tienes bastante información) mándame un mensaje privado.

Gracias y feliz año a todos,
Belén, moderadora


----------

